# New inventory comeing soon haha



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So just got of the phone with a small time rim shop he will be emailing me is 5x105 rims and I will directly post them in interested put rim name in this thread I will try and get 19s but its not looking good im probebly going 20s myself now seeing how hard it is to fin 19s.

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Home page
here is the website and he doesn't have many pics because he is redoing the site but he will email me some pics and prices on the rims he has four different sets *in 20s only*


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FOUND THE WHEELS I WANT. Do you know if he has any active discount codes? THEY'RE AMAZING. 0_0


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> FOUND THE WHEELS I WANT. Do you know if he has any active discount codes? THEY'RE AMAZING. 0_0


tell me the model number ill see what i can do.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm trying to help this guy out with some business in return help us out with rims and tires for a **** good price on different types of rims not just one style.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

$640 for 4


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

he also has blank wheels with no stud holes hes emailing me more pic guys hes real happy that were interested hes going to do us deals on wheels and tires or just wheels, just tires whatever we need.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The hard part is convincing the wifey...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea hopefully he can get me the lexanis I eant if so im def buying them in two months haha

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Hit the website up find the rims you like let me know and ill tell him if you find others on internet let me know ill tell him Custom drilled 20s 950

h3llion


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

good luck with those rims handling any kind of stress other than daily driving lol


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would go for the phantoms and thats it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm only feeling the menzaris in black. Not sure if I want to do black on black again.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> good luck with those rims handling any kind of stress other than daily driving lol


Thats all I will use it for

h3llion


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

So many choices, so little money. Feeling those Menzaris in black...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> So many choices, so little money. Feeling those Menzaris in black...


Post a pic

h3llion


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

But its 20s -_-


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill email him with the pic and the name see if he can get them

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry I have to wait 2 more hours hes in cali

h3llion


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

No rush..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry ikermit no go on the rims

h3llion


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yup im going to have to just buy wheels with a blank bolt pattern and have them get machined here locally.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Yup im going to have to just buy wheels with a blank bolt pattern and have them get machined here locally.


Thats what im doing 950

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

But ipl keep hunting google and emailing companies until we find the ones I can still get the onea from the website found in this thread the phantoms are $650 for a set of 20s plus shipping from cali.

h3llion


----------

